

All Revenue is Not Created Equal: Keys to the 10x Revenue Club - skmurphy
http://abovethecrowd.com/2011/05/24/all-revenue-is-not-created-equal-the-keys-to-the-10x-revenue-club/

======
skmurphy

       This is a great discussion of these items:
       1. Sustainable competitive advantage - "How easy is it for someone 
          else to provide the same product or service that you provide?"  
       2. The Presence of Network Effects - do more customers create more 
          value for all customers?
       3. Revenue Visibility and Predictability
       4. Customer Lock-in/High Switching Costs
       5. Gross Margin Level: higher is better
       6. Marginal Profitability / Economies of Scale
       7. Many Customers: Low Customer Concentration  
       8. Lack of Dependency on Major Partner(s)
       9. Natural Demand (vs. Heavy Marketing Spend Needed)
      10. Growth

